# XIKAR Resource Pipe Lighter Review



## quo155

As some of you may have seen in a previous pipe lighter thread, I ended up purchasing a *XIKAR Black Resource Lighter*.

*Specs*

*XIKAR Resource Pipe Lighter*

Model #: 585BK
Color: Black & Stainless Body, Chrome Tools (offered in black, burl, gunmetal & silver)
Retail: $49.99
Warranty: Lifetime
In Box: Nice presentation/gift box with box sleeve, XIKAR lighter, XIKAR cleaning cloth, instruction manual & warranty card
Free (from XIKAR): Leather pouch



















*Review*

I wanted a pipe lighter that included at least a _tamper_ for me to carry in my pocket; one that was rugged and could be dropped, picked up and would light; and one that could be replaced easily if anything were to ever happen to it. _I found it!_

After using my lighter for a few weeks, I thought I would let you know just how much I love this lighter. I have some XIKAR cigar related accessories and have really enjoyed them so far. I liked the price of this lighter, even at retail I would have been happy with it...however I was able to score one, new from eBay for $25 shipped! They run around $40+/- on eBay and other sites but this one was mislabeled and I happened upon it...made an offer on a Saturday morning. It was accepted that afternoon, I paid for it and I had it in my hands Monday afternoon...not bad for it traveled from California to me in Texas (USPS First Class BTW) in less than 48 hours and 24 hours of which no postal service runs!

So, I got a good deal on the price...indeed! But I believe I would be just as happy had I paid the $50+ retail and tax at my local B&M. This thing is rugged; has a great, thick black coat of paint on part of it (see photos); easy to handle and hold; easy to light and works like a charm with any pipe. I love the functional, well encased tools and they have made my travels home each day from work all the better as I carry this one piece in a pocket.

I filled the tank when it came in, about three weeks later (and I use it often, daily) it is still working and I have yet to refill it. So, on the tank...I am pleased with the capacity.

I love the fact that on most XIKAR products, you can register it for free and they send you a free leather pouch to help protect the lighter. I don't care if mine gets bumped or scratched but I like the leather pouch as well.

The adjustment can only be done with something slotted, but I adjusted it where I want it and it works great for lighting and relighting. I would have preferred an easy to adjust knob...but for the price of even retail...I'd be happy with how it came.

As far as wind resistance goes, which was important to me...this one lacking somewhat (when compared to the Zippo or a few others) however with how much I enjoy the other aspects of this lighter, I am still in love! If there was a scale of 1-10 (with ten being perfect resistance, putting a Zippo at around 9)...I'd put this one at a 6. So, sub-par on wind, but I just cup my hand and have not had a problem so far.

So, in short...I love this lighter...I love the tools...and I continue to love XIKAR!

I'd recommend this to anyone.

Here's mine:


----------



## Katharsis

Interesting timing with this post. I literally just bought (about an hour ago) the Vector zippo insert with case that people were talking about in the other thread. This Xikar was actually on my debate list.

How is the wind resistance on this?


----------



## quo155

Katharsis said:


> Interesting timing with this post. I literally just bought (about an hour ago) the Vector zippo insert with case that people were talking about in the other thread. This Xikar was actually on my debate list.
> 
> How is the wind resistance on this?


Thanks Kevin!

Wind resistance was one of my concerns and I just edited my review to add the verbiage on this review. Refresh the view and you should see it down towards the bottom. I gave it a 6 out of 10.

I am sure you will love your Zippo as most users do, I decided the tools (or at least the tamper was more important for me).

It was a HARD decision...but one I am happy with!


----------



## Katharsis

quo155 said:


> It was a HARD decision...but one I am happy with!


Glad to hear it. If for some reason I'm unhappy with the butane Zippo, I may have to get one of these.

One thing's for sure -- no one should go with the Lotus Double Down. I got one months ago because it had the torch AND the flame, but the wind resistance is awful (less than any disposable) and the fuel capacity barely lasts me through two bowls -- and I don't relight much.


----------



## Zeabed

I've had a Xikar Resource for over two years now. It still works fine. My only problem with it is the adjustment ring, which is concentric with the fuel refill spout. The ring is very small and can easily deform after months of adjustments, as refills alter the original adjustment unless you are very very careful. Also the fuel tank is not very capacious. I like that thumb pull trigger though.


----------



## BigG

I picked up a Xikar Resource from Iwan Ries last fall & think it's terrific.
It has a great heft when you hold it. It lights reliably (but like any match-like lighter it's not great in the wind). Reliable is the best word to describe it. The tools are a nice plus. And Xikar stands behinds their products without any question if there's a problem. Minor drawback: relatively small fuel capacity so it needs to be refilled more than my Old Boy.
Bottom line - wouldn't hesitate to buy another.
Glen


----------

